# Will a 421 Tripower intake fit a 69 400?



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi from Germany

i own a 78 TransAm for myselfwith wrong engine, friend owns a 69 GTO

He has his engine broken and we search for a new. Now we have an offer, 69 400 Engine, without intake. The man that wants to sell the engine has also a TriPower Setup from a 62 421 (?)

Question 1 is: Will that intake fit the heads?
Question 2 is: Will the carbs feed the engine well when we use little bit more cam?
Question 3 is: If it fit, what HP we can expect?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome!
The early intakes have an extra mounting bolt hole in the rear of the intake. I don't know if you can weld up the hole and use it or not, probably not.


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you have a pic that shows the difference?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 1965 or 1966 tripower will bolt right on with no changes. A 1964 and earlier tripower is a different story, as stated above. It will only work if you use early '64 and earlier heads. You most likely have a '65-'66 unit, as they were more common. It should be ok.


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

ok thank you
so it makes no sense to buy that setup exept to sell it here or on ebay i guess and take that win and invest in a set of heads, wight?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you buy heads?? Why not buy the right Tri-Power set up? (`65 and up)


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

I don´t know the setup of the engine right now. We plan to convert the 400 to a 455, goal is 430HP+

And i have no idea yet how much the 68 heads will give me in difference between cast heads and TriPower or Aluminum heads and SingleCarb


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Use the search buttons, there has been alot of discussion on this subject in several threads.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think the sale of a tripower intake is going to pay for a $3000 set of heads. Tripowers work on Aluminum heads, and look really cool. There are plenty of threads on here about engine builds, and HP output. Torque is king with the Pontiac, but 455 should easilly push 430 HP without being too wild. You being in Germany, you can still get the high octane gas to run the high compression heads that we can't in America. Although it is over $10 a gallon..


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

I tried the search-button... and there are a lot of treads... and i don´t know which one could that be for build a budget 455


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can't convert a 400 into a 455 using a 455 crank, unless you have the main web cut for a larger crank. Everyone on here is building the 461 with a stroker kit for about $2k. Budget and Pontiac don't go well together, not a cheap brand to build compared to a Chevy. Others will share their links I'm sure.


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

We found a 65 intake and a carb-Setup for 59-65 intakes. I hope that was a good buy. We will stay with the 400 and we will do the Motor (Alinghone with ARP Mainbolts, Deck and Square, Full HEad Job and the best Balancing job i´ve ever seen), Choice is KB Flattops, hydr Cam (we need to research what´s the best) and maybe, if nessesarygigger Valves or ValveLift

We just bought the 400, i need to get checked what heads are on and what condition the block is

This is the intake, i cant identify the casting nr 9778813

http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/...to tri power intake/DSC00012.jpg?t=1301497616


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

yup, that is a 1965 tripower cast iron intake. hope you got the right carbs. Any carb numbers?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The center carb is smaller than the outers on the 65 intake, I got one also. Just have to match the carbs to the application. Anyone have p/ns for the carbs? I need them also.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Guten Tag!

455 Tri would be cool, but having a 400 already is till easy to get going with 430+ HP.


----------



## VolkerGermany (Aug 10, 2011)

Guten Tag, LikeThat 

I have no numbers yet, but the middle carb looks very different to the outer carbs, not only that he has a choke, he´s smaller and has a vacuum dose also.

I will see it when it´s arrived and post a pic


----------

